# Tajon Maltese puppies...



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

Just thought I'd share some cuteness with everyone. Tammy at Tajonmaltese.com has some cuties.

http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html

Boots / Maggie - Female # 1 is TOO CUTE!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I can hardly bear the preciousness. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just love the look of Ta-Jon Maltese. What a wonderful group of puppies to choose from if anyone is looking!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhh i know!! they are gorgeous!! i was looking at them the other day trying to convince hubby that mini needed a little sister to call her own. but he said that mini and mass kept themselves pretty well entertained, they get into enough trouble just the two of them.... and that the mini monster was 5 puppies wrapped up in one....


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

They are soo cute! :wub: I want one!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Precious pups!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So cute! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I would LOVE to have the little girl pup I mentioned but I dont have the finances and my Moxie is a handful! lol


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Tammy sent me an email saying I thought u could use a puppy fix and the link to those babies.I almost died :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: Oh my God I can't believe how beautiful they are..i guess I know where Im going to get my girl or boy from :wub: :wub: :wub: 
ANDREA


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I got a link too from Tammy and enjoyed every picture of her babies............tooo cute!! I asked her to put me on her list for female retirees and she said she would keep me in mind and put me on her list...........how great is that!!!! :wub: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute! :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, I'd be pretty hard pressed to have to make a decision - they're all georgeous!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Just thought I'd share some cuteness with everyone. Tammy at Tajonmaltese.com has some cuties.
> 
> http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html
> 
> Boots / Maggie - Female # 1 is TOO CUTE![/B]


they are all adorable but i have to say my favorite would be boots/maggie female 1 :wub:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have been very happy with my little Tajon baby. In fact, I miss her like crazy, but my hubby says she's doing just fine.........


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

As usual Tammy's babies are beautiful. :wub: :wub:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

off topic here..but ctymom once again I must say how gorgeous the girl is in your posts. If I remember right she's your granddaughter right?


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> :wub: Tammy sent me an email saying I thought u could use a puppy fix and the link to those babies.I almost died :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: Oh my God I can't believe how beautiful they are..i guess I know where Im going to get my girl or boy from :wub: :wub: :wub:
> ANDREA[/B]


Same here Andrea, Tammy emailed me last week and I was drooling over the precious babies! :wub: She really does have beautiful dogs.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> off topic here..but ctymom once again I must say how gorgeous the girl is in your posts. If I remember right she's your granddaughter right?[/B]


i shouldn't be jumping in here since the question wasn't directed towards me... but i'm pretty sure that beautiful little girl is her daughter.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> :wub: Tammy sent me an email saying I thought u could use a puppy fix and the link to those babies.I almost died :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: Oh my God I can't believe how beautiful they are..i guess I know where Im going to get my girl or boy from :wub: :wub: :wub:
> ANDREA[/B]


 :aktion033: That feeling must keep you giddy all the time.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I got a link too from Tammy and enjoyed every picture of her babies............tooo cute!! I asked her to put me on her list for female retirees and she said she would keep me in mind and put me on her list...........how great is that!!!! :wub: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/B]


Ohh that is wonderful! Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

> off topic here..but ctymom once again I must say how gorgeous the girl is in your posts. If I remember right she's your granddaughter right?[/B]


She is my daughter. Don't put age on me! LOL I feel old enough already. hehehe Thanks so much for the compliment on my daughter... she's a ball of fire to say the least behind those looks.  

Carrie.... thanks for jumping in there for me


----------



## phmystic (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh my gosh so cute!!!! I so badly want one but cannot find a breeder in Michigan.  :shocked: 



> Just thought I'd share some cuteness with everyone. Tammy at Tajonmaltese.com has some cuties.
> 
> http://www.tajonmaltese.com/puppies/puppies.html
> 
> Boots / Maggie - Female # 1 is TOO CUTE![/B]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Oh my gosh so cute!!!! I so badly want one but cannot find a breeder in Michigan.  :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are four breeders on the American Maltese Associations' Breeder List in Michigan. That's a great place to start as they can often refer you to other breeders in your state if they don't have puppies available.

http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br..._List_03-16.pdf

Another great place to find the smaller show breeders are dog shows. You can find dog shows in your state here:

http://www.infodog.com/showinfo/state.htm


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

The pix are TORTURE !  They are sooooo cute and I can not have one TORTURE!


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Where is TaJon's located? Gorgeous babies!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Where is TaJon's located? Gorgeous babies!![/B]


Tajon is in Oklahoma, I believe. They do ship their puppies, though.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Tammy is also a very nice person and really easy to talk to, she makes you feel really comfortable.

Her babies are soooooooo adorable :wub: 
ANDREA


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

My Parker is a Tajon pup. I just got him on August 20th. Tammy is a wonderful, wonderful person. She does ship them on Continental airlines for an extra $250 I believe. However, if the weather is too hot, then you'll have to fly out there to pick up your baby and fly back with him/her in the cabin. Only certain airlines allow small dogs in the cabin for an additional fee.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> My Parker is a Tajon pup. I just got him on August 20th. Tammy is a wonderful, wonderful person. She does ship them on Continental airlines for an extra $250 I believe. However, if the weather is too hot, then you'll have to fly out there to pick up your baby and fly back with him/her in the cabin. Only certain airlines allow small dogs in the cabin for an additional fee.[/B]



Uh Parker pictures puhlease! I LOVE tammy's dogs..she seems like a wonderful person. I had the honor of seeing her dogs in person at Nationals. I am totally in love! :wub: 

Andrea


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429090
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted new photos of Parker to my photo album. Let me know if you can't see them.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=429095
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pictures of parker are so adorable! makes me wanna get another baby


----------

